# Chenoweth Farms Vizslas



## JoanTheJet (Oct 24, 2012)

Chenoweth Farms is where we are getting our puppy from, just wondering if anyone else on here have gotten puppies from here?


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

We got our puppy from Ron and Denise Chenoweth. We talked to them a lot before we got him, but not after. It's been so busy. Overall they were very responsive to our requests and always found time to answer our questions.

The only thing, he had ear infection once we got him (took him to the vet the second day we had him). I am not sure if they could have done something to prevent it.

Our puppy is now 5 month old. He is a handful, but I think it is just a puppy thing. He is growing up a very social, happy and loving puppy. He is not afraid of anything, bikes, skateboards, cars, trucks. And we get so many compliments on how beautiful he is.

If you have any particular questions, please feel free to contact me.


----------



## JoanTheJet (Oct 24, 2012)

Awesome abatt! Thank you for the feedback. We get our little girl this week! I agree that Ron and Denise have been very helpful and supportive through the process. There is a video up on their YouTube channel with Joan. You can see her in the Breeze 6 week girl video. She is in the light pink collar. Thanks again for the response! 

Andy and Aly

P.S. Your guy is beautiful!!!


----------



## tazman7 (Oct 30, 2012)

We are picking up out new girl tomorrow from Chenoweth! Just put a deposit on her this morning! Very excited!


----------



## JoanTheJet (Oct 24, 2012)

Very cool tazman7!! What litter did you get your girl from? We will get Joan on Thursday!!!


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations JoanTheJet and tazman7!

Please post some pictures of your puppies!


----------

